# 50 gallon batch...



## Samh200 (Oct 15, 2012)

How much yeast and what kind of yeast do you all sugest I use to a 50 gallon batch of strawberry (real fruit) ?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 16, 2012)

Putting all your eggs in one basket huh? I would think you'd need a minimum of 250 lbs. of strawberries. One of the commercial guys will come along to help answer....


----------



## scotty (Oct 16, 2012)

Just an un educated guess. If i use 1 pkg of dry yeast and a proper starter bottle for 6 gallons, i guess 8 pks would easily do for 50 gallons. I would make a very large starter bottle 5 gallons or more and aerate the starter bottle and definitely aerate the juice with a bubbler before pirching. 
Just an off the top guess on my part. (((50 Gallons---WOW))). It definitely inspires thought.


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info... But what kind of yeast would use? if i was to do another batch and add bananas how much would I add or is it 50/50? And in not really putting all my eggs in one basket...I have about 5800 lbs of strawberrys i have to do somthing with. I making alot of jelly, jam, wine, and jaring alot whole... I will try to post some pics of all this... Thanks for all an any info you all have


----------



## dralarms (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, too bad you aren't close. Id love to get some strawberries.


----------



## kashew201 (Oct 16, 2012)

+1 to dralarms post that's a lot if strawberries


----------



## Deezil (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd go with 71B-1122 for a yeast

And i'd probably go up to 10 packets, and make a nice-sized starter out of it

Bananas are usually just a few pounds per 5-6 gallon batch, for body/mouthfeel and such


----------



## grapeman (Oct 16, 2012)

Be sure to use plenty of yeast nutrient to keep the yeast going good for strawberry. It only takes a couple packets to kick it off. If you ferment it in a couple Brutes, you can just add two packets to each to kick it off. Starter is optional, but won't hurt. Yeast choice is up to you, but we use a simple Pasteur Red here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with Rich. If you are buying a large package of yeast (which is cheaper if you making a lot of other batches) use 1.25 grams per gallon. As others stated above make a starter and use the same amount of goferm in your starter. I would add a nutrient such as fermaid once you're about 2/3's through fermentation.


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 16, 2012)

heres a few...


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 16, 2012)

another...


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy strawberry, Batman! Did you get them all processed before any spoilage.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 16, 2012)

...and who the haek had to cut all the stems off. Thats a lot of work! Hats off to you.


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 16, 2012)

thay are holding good ...long way to go...


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 16, 2012)

another...


----------



## Deezil (Oct 16, 2012)

Woah

I wanna live, where you live
I can find a lot of fruits in large quantities.. But strawberries isnt one of them.

My back hurts, im drooling, and half of its your fault


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 16, 2012)

another...


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 17, 2012)

Good gosh! Looks like it will be a race to process all those strawberries before spoilage. My hat's off to you man!  I've seen small wineries use food grade 55 gal. drums to ferment in, putting a trash bag over them. The CO2 will fill the trash bag like a hot air baloon! Keep us posted!


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so jealous.


----------



## kashew201 (Oct 17, 2012)

Curious where you from that you have so many strawberries this time of year?


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 17, 2012)

kashew201 said:


> Curious where you from that you have so many strawberries this time of year?


 South Mississippi.... My father gets it from a produce warehouse for his hogs and i get first pick and we do alot of canning out of it also, and all the rest go to the hogs...


----------



## kashew201 (Oct 17, 2012)

Darn lucky hogs.. no wonder my baby back ribs are sweet.


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well we have made it 2/3 of the way thru it... I stemed and cut up 600lb for wine im making 3-25 gallon batchs an 5-5 gallon batchs im going to make the 5 gallon batchs a little diffrent then each other like mixing strawberry with banana such as that... I have done lost count on jaring and gave alot away... So I guess the hogs is going to have a treat tomorrow... if you all have any good sugesting for a 5 gallon batch I would love to here...

And I think when my 25 gallon batchs ferment to 1.020 im going to hit the leese with a couple batches of Skeeter Pee... like 50 gallons


----------



## kashew201 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely skeeter pee. And do a banana/strawberry.


----------



## Samh200 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well... Theres 100 Gallons going...


----------



## Deezil (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd say you're set on strawberry for a while !


----------

